# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Как выжить с мужчиной, Советы от Хмелевской

## Justin

Обхождение с нынешним мужчиной требует огромной ловкости и содержит бесконечное число вариаций.

Кумир на алтаре. Позицию Идола (кумира) на алтаре почти каждый без исключения займёт с большой охотой, сначала попытается закрепить за собой, вскоре сочтёт, что так и должно быть и положено испокон веков и как минимум до конца жизни, а то и дольше. Кумира на алтарь, как правило, взгромождает женщина. Иногда оно выходит само собой, а иногда несчастной приходится попотеть, так как Идол годится куда угодно, только не на алтарь. И все-таки она его взгромоздит. Некоторые влезают по собственной инициативе, и их достаточно чуть-чуть поощрить. Категорически запрещается демонстрировать даже проблески ума или хотя бы здравого смысла. Идол обижается насмерть и с надутым видом стирает вас в порошок,сопровождая сию процедуру диким скандалом. Должность жрицы не требует тяжкого физического труда. Вообще-то Идол на алтаре хорош тем, что никто, кроме нас, не будет им в достаточной мере восхищаться, и ему это прекрасно известно. Поэтому довольно просто сохранить его в собственности, если он так уж нам необходим. 
Значительно труднее справляться с Бугаём на вольном выпасе. Он не признает никаких границ и кордонов, и любая корова для него хороша. Тут как ни лезь из кожи вон, а многочисленной и совершенно нежелательной конкуренции не избежать. Ещё полбеды, если у Бугая есть хоть капля такта, и свою производительную деятельность он пытается от нас скрыть, что не очень удаётся, но все же. Тогда мы по крайней мере знаем, что ему не безразличны, и изо всех сил притворяемся слепыми, глухими и умственно недоразвитыми. Неплохо также поубавить у Бугая его мужскую силу, самой запрягая его в работу как можно больше, или же нагружать всякими домашними обязанностями, как то: наколоть дров или натаскать угля. На личное участие в убавлении силы у работающей женщины времени не остаётся, а дрова и уголь у нас отняло центральное отопление. А значит, с Бугаём придётся или смириться, или расстаться, третьего не дано.
Секач-одиночка постоянно держит нас в состоянии стресса. Вроде живёт с нами, но все любит делать один. Ест один, так как тогда можно спокойно почитать за столом. Один отправляется отпуск. Один идёт куда бы то ни было, даже на прогулку, даже в кино, да хоть в другую комнату, чтобы там посидеть в одиночестве. Телевизор предпочитает смотреть не в компании и даже готов кустарным образом собрать швейцарские часы, лишь бы иметь предлог, чтобы уединиться. Если ему мешают, пускает в ход клыки. А мы тем временем, как последние дуры, ломаем голову, кого он мог встретить на прогулке, какая баба сидела рядом с ним в кино, и о чем эта сволочь думает в той другой комнате, благодаря чему все время живём на нервах. Пока он при виде нас не зажмуривается и но стискивает зубы, все в порядке. К нам очень даже положительно относится, это просто у него характер паршивый. Надо его принимать, какой есть, и не забивать себе голову всякими глупостями.
Из Вожака стада можно извлечь много пользы, если направить его вожацкие наклонности нужное русло. Дипломатично, с умом, а то сильного давления Вожак терпеть не может. И пожалуйста, пусть руководит, возглавляет и направляет, сколько его душе угодно, избавляя нас тем самым от множества забот и хлопот, оставляя , лишь одну: молиться, чтобы не отмочил какой глупости.
Мотылёк или Трутень в общем похожи друг на друга, и оба посланы в наказание за грехи наши тяжкие. Нужно совсем спятить, чтобы хотеть такого в постоянные партнёры. Разик для развлечения — ещё куда ни шло, но не больше! Существо это глупое, бездумное, ленивое, к работе непригодное, черт паразита даже не скрывает, но при всем при этом, как правило, обаятельное, чем нас и подкупает. Мы теряем голову и ишачим на такого, экономя на каждой паре колготок и каждом походе в парикмахерскую, а он порхает себе беззаботно по миру. 
Основной чертой Козла в огороде является дикое упрямство, с таким действительно бывает нелегко. Основной же чертой дикого упрямства является то, что неизвестно, во что он вцепится на этот раз. Упаси вас Бог дискутировать с ним на неё равно какую тему, если он уже принял решение и составил своё мнение. Можно, конечно, не тратить слов, а прибегать к хитрости..но надо помнить - От ослиного упрямства нет лекарства.
Скунс, как всем известно, существо трусливое до вонючести. Он панически боится: 1. Собственного начальника. 2. Предприимчивых женщин. 3. Отдыхать в новом месте. 4. Пересекать границу. 5. Вкладывать деньги: — в акции; — в банк; — в шкаф под бельё, — в подвал под половицу; — в недвижимость; — в движимость: — в иностранную валюту; — а уж больше всего в золото и бриллианты, ведь воры только этого и ждут, притаившись за дверью на лестнице. 6. Ремонтировать квартиру. 7. Разбойного нападения. 8. Всяких перемен. 9. А подчас и собственной жены, и с таким, если честно, легче всего справляться. И все же своей трусостью он ужасно осложняет всем жизнь, начиная с себя самого. Врёт со страху. Шансы на карьеру и хоть какие-нибудь успехи — нулевые. За три версты обходит лужок, где пасутся все равно какие животные. Не в состоянии устроить никакое дело. А потом ещё удивляется, что все им помыкают…
Идиот обязательно ухватится за самое безнадёжное предприятие, разоряя тем самым всю семью. Одолжит денег азартному игроку. Если сам азартный игрок, свято верит в огромный выигрыш на последние сто злотых. В присутствии жены с удовольствием заглядывается на других женщин. Встречается с последней пассией там, где сидит полно знакомых. Залезает на стремянку, чтобы ввернуть лампочку, и, подая, хватается за люстру. Лысому шефу рассказывает анекдоты про плешивых. Морочит голову женщине, когда та полностью поглощена праздничным макияжем. Открывает работающую стиральную машину. Нам все равно не перечислить того, что может отмочить Идиот, невзирая на обстоятельства, в которых он находится. Об идиотизме Идиота надо просто знать и на пушечный выстрел не подпускать его к деятельности, требующей хоть капельку здравого смысла. Иногда остужать пыл, иногда подгонять и постоянно следить, где он и какую глупость совершает в данный момент. Забот с ним полон рот.
Жизнь с Умником доставляет массу развлечений.
При условии, что это не какой-то там выпендрежник, а настоящий Умник, то есть учёный, то есть такой, что и в самом деле о чем-то знает все. А кроме того, и этим чем-то занимается, совершая открытия и имея на своей совести даже некоторые практические изобретения. Например, вибратор для похудения специально для тощей жены, которой никак не удаётся хоть чуточку поправиться.
Умник обычно бывает рассеянным, ибо мозги его заняты чем-то другим, а уж никак не бытовыми мелочами. Совсем не трудно проследить, чтобы он вышел из дому в одинаковых ботинках, достаточно зафутболить в угол пару другого цвета. Он напялит то, что стоит под самым носом.
С кормёжкой тоже никаких проблем. Обычно он не замечает, что именно ест. Одевать по своему вкусу. Только подальше прятать новый пиджак, так как он умудрится вытереть им пыль с книжек, купленных в зачуханном букинистическом. Обычно всегда интересно, что принесёт из магазина, куда его послали за продуктами. Можно даже заключать пари. В случае же, если Умник смог на своём уме разбогатеть (бывает же хоть раз такое чудо), надо внимательно следить за возможными конкурентками. По своей рассеянности он способен преспокойненько сменить одну женщину на другую, более агрессивную и ушлую, даже не заметив перемены. Как видим, Умник — совсем не худший вариант. Вот только танцевать не умеет и научить его невозможно.
У Рыцаря достоинства и недостатки огромные, мощные и зачастую весьма усложняющие жизнь. Железный лоб обычно весьма молчалив. Уж скорее женщине приходится напрягать голос и рвать связки, стараясь пробиться сквозь опущенное забрало хотя бы акустически, да и это не очень-то удаётся. В Рыцаре бушуют нечеловеческие силы, которые он прямо-таки рвётся применить в защиту женщины. Достоинства Рыцаря несомненны. Он обязательно:
1. Вырвет у дамы из рук все, что сможет, неважно, тяжёлое или лёгкое.
2. Перенесёт на руках через канаву или ручей, причём обычно упадок рыцарских сил наступает прямёхонько посередине препятствия.
3. Вырвет тяжесть из рук также у посторонней женщины, по странному стечению обстоятельств всегда молодой и красивой.
4. Перенесёт вышеупомянутую через канаву или ручей на наших глазах, причём наши злорадные надежды на упадок рыцарских сил обычно не оправдываются.
5. Служит прекрасному полу всегда и везде, ни секунды не задумываясь, благодаря чему мы:
теряем нашего рыцаря на весь вечер ибо он ремонтирует соседке кран в ванной;
теряем деньги, ибо он купил цветы и шампанское для какой-то бедной-несчастной;
снова теряем деньги, ибо он ногой выбил дверь у кретинки, сломавшей замок, и теперь надо эту дверь вставлять;
теряем упоительную ночь, ибо его понесло утешать брошенную и он не мог её оставить одну в таком состоянии;
Недостатки Рыцаря тоже впечатляют.
1. Никогда в жизни не признается, что чего-то не может из-за нехватки сил: Уронит, испортит, скомпрометирует себя и нас, потеряет, а признаться не признается, даже под угрозой смертной казни. Утопнет, а реку переплывёт. Грохнется с членовредительством, а на крышу полезет. Пройдутся по нему все четыре подкованные копыта, но на эту лошадь сядет.
2. Невозможно растолковать, ему нас больше прав, чем у той дамы, и вообще, что той даме никакой помощи не требуется.
3. Вообще объяснить ему ничего невозможно, ибо лоб у него железный.
Сущее наказание с этим Рыцарем.
Благие намерения в состоянии довести нас до полнейшего отчаяния, а притормозить его никак невозможно. Чем больше мы пытаемся что-то объяснять, тем больше, зараза, старается,
Он действительно хочет как лучше. Приготовит обед перед нашим возвращением с работы, чтобы нас хоть немного разгрузить, и при этом сварит то, что нужно поджарить, и наоборот. Постирает вместо нас, засовывая в стиральную машину тренировочный костюм ребёнка (синий, линючий) и наши белые блузки. В результате белых блузок у нас больше нет. Чтобы нас развлечь, назовёт полон дом гостей, когда у нас в холодильнике хоть шаром покати. Вспомнит, что мы приглашены в гости, как раз в тот момент, когда мы нанесли на волосы краску или занялись варкой варенья.
Придумает неожиданную эротическую фигуру, от которой нам станет дурно. Желая поскорее подать нам пальто, вырвет дверцу шкафа. Радуйтесь, если не подожжёт квартиру.
Настоящим солидным Тридцати трём несчастьям даже не нужно стараться. У него все получается само собой. Восстановить против себя начальника — раз плюнуть. Поезда и автобусы без всякой видимой причины уходят прямиком у него из-под носа на несколько минут раньше положенного времени. Бензин у него кончится, уж можете быть уверены, точно посередине между двумя заправочными станциями. Если случайно выиграет в лотерею, а почему бы и нет, билет тут же по собственной инициативе потеряется. У Тридцати трех несчастий выигрышные билеты сами выскакивают из карманов и убегают вприпрыжку, злорадно хихикая,
Во время путешествия на самолёте у него исчезнут чемоданы. В гостинице Найроби ему достанется единственный номер без кондиционера, который сломался всего час назад, В любом лифте он обязательно застрянет, и от единственной за всю жизнь ошибки аптекаря пострадает именно он.
Здравомыслящая спутница жизни такого берет на свои плечи все, что может. 
Буффон. Ну что уж тут скрывать, за этого шута горохового нам приходится постоянно краснеть. И как такому горю помочь — ума не приложу.
У Мужлана неотёсанного должны быть огромные скрытые достоинства, чтобы вообще захотелось иметь с ним дело. Во всяком случае, надо научиться:
1. Не вздрагивать при его смачных выражениях.
2. Не скандалить.
3. Не спорить с ним на людях.
4. Хорошенько напоив и накормив, объяснять ему, что и как. Но не слишком часто, время от времени.
5. Постоянно напоминать себе о его скрытых достоинствах. Может, он, например, сам добровольно моет окна? Хобби у него такое…
6. Притворяться, что терпеть не можем, когда нам подают пальто, обронённые вещи сами поднимаем для гимнастики, а грязную ругань считаем комплиментом.
Мужлан компрометирует нас не хуже Буффона, но в конце концов все привыкнут и будут считать, что это у нас такой странный вкус.
Эгоцентрист при всей кошмарности характера часто имеет и положительные качества. Трудно поверить, и все же это так. Например, бывает умным и хорошо понимает свою пользу. Сплошь и рядом это чистюля и аккуратист, уборки за ним немного. Если его вкусы и пристрастия случайно совпадают с вкусами женщины — все в порядке, если нет, нечего стенать и рыдать, хотели иметь Эгоцентриста — так получайте.
Ипохондрик — это совсем не так страшно. Главное — не жалеть для него лекарств, врачей и слов утешения, а посидеть на диете и самим не помешает. Тайком съедим что-нибудь вкусненькое, и нам уже легче. Важно сознавать, что имеем дело с Ипохондриком, а значит, не дёргаться из-за пустяков и сохранять душевное равновесие.
Скупердяй и Прожигатель жизни — два контрастных типа, но оба доставляют нам массу огорчений. Противодействовать им следует прямо противоположным образом, но всегда дипломатично.
Заставить Скупердяя сделать необходимые расходы так же трудно, как удержать Прожигателя жизни от совершенно напрасных трат. Если мы любим шумные компании и гостей, Скупердяй нас доведёт до белого каления, а Прожигатель жизни осчастливит. Если любим дом, тишину и спокойствие, Прожигатель жизни загонит нас в гроб, а Скупердяй — облегчит жизнь. Если вы сиднем сидите дома да ещё вяжете на спицах, Скупердяй будет вас на руках носить, так как мы ещё и делаем вещи, за которые в противном случае пришлось бы деньги платить. А значит, цены нам нет, и в доме будет полный консенсус. Отсюда простой вывод. Прежде чем решиться на Скупердяя или Прожигателя жизни, оцените объективно свой характер. Если не хотим или не можем, нечего нас жалеть.
Турист может нас прикончить, но в то же время сохранит молодость и здоровье. Он заставит нас карабкаться по горным склонам под проливным дождём, искупает в ледяной морской воде, накачает свежим воздухом и накислородит до одурения. Мы свалимся под тяжестью рюкзака и схватим насморк, но, может быть, удастся при счастливом стечении обстоятельств сломать ногу, что и спасёт нам в конечном итоге жизнь. Если при одной мысли об очередных выходных на природе у вас начинаются судороги, а при виде воды, даже в стакане, — острые приступы ревматизма, всегда можете симулировать какое-нибудь недомогание, что позволит вам остаться дома, а он пусть едет один. Возможные соперницы большой опасности не представляют, ибо на пленэре женщины редко появляются в одиночестве. Совсем избегать туризма нельзя, так как он нас тогда разлюбит.
От Садиста надо категорически и как можно скорее избавиться, независимо от того, с каким садизмом приходится иметь дело — физическим или моральным. Ни с тем ни с другим справиться невозможно. Разве что вы — мазохистка.
Записной враль несколько раздражает и нервирует. С ним никогда не поймёшь, действительно ли дом наших родителей сгорел, действительно ли наш самолёт до Лондона улетает в семнадцать часов, действительно ли булочная в нашем доме неожиданно закрылась и не вышла ли молодая интересная женщина, что вы встретили на лестнице, из нашей квартиры. Все зависит от вашей психической устойчивости и собственного пристрастия к вранью. Если и то и другое имеется в наличии, можете неплохо повеселиться. Но недолго. Записной враль быстренько вас бросит, ибо сам лжёт по зову души и совершенно бескорыстно, но чужого вранья НЕ ВЫНОСИТ.
Зато Педант — это стихийное бедствие. Замучит вас своей скрупулёзностью, придерётся ко всему, ничего не упустит. То последнюю пуговицу на рубашке ему плохо пришили: у всех дырочки поперёк, а у этой — наискось! И неважно, что она нижняя и эта часть рубашки заправляется в брюки, плохо пришили, и точка! То полотенца в ванной криво висят: одно загнулось!
То одна книжка на полке торчит, потому как другого формата, куда это годится? То на стакане одна капля воды недовытерта, не буду из такого пить! Угодить такому смогла бы только ещё большая педантка, чем он сам. Такая, что в рот не возьмёт картофелинку, если они все не будут одинаковой величины. Нормальные люди вынуждены будут обратиться к психиатру или порубают топором паркет.
Джентльмен. Вроде бы во времена всеобщего одичания тип весьма привлекательный, но представьте себе, что дама вдруг поперхнулась и закашлялась. Ведь такой скорее допустит, что несчастная задохнётся насмерть, чем врежет ей по спине, как полагается. Так что польза от него весьма сомнительна. Хотя, с другой стороны, не давимся же мы каждую минуту.
Французский пёсик тоже хорош. Основная черта такого — ранимая психика и субтильная нервная система. Он болезненно переживает не только негодные поступки, но и слово, тон, чуть ли не мысль. Жутким шоком для Французского пёсика является, например: — если его прервали, на полуслове, даже когда сзади загорелась новогодняя ёлка, чего ему не видно. Уставившись на ёлку, мы тем самым демонстрируем своё к нему пренебрежение; — если обратили внимание, что соль у него под носом, резким тоном, хотя, по нашему мнению, мы мило щебечем; — не может заняться с нами сексом, ибо перед тем, как вступить на ложе любви, мы швырнули ночные тапочки как попало. Это его очень шокировало; — не может есть, так как на столе валяется мерзкий спичечный коробок с надорванной этикеткой. (Эстет, пся крев, выискался. Обычный эстет уберёт коробок и слопает за милую душу. Французский пёсик потеряет аппетит.)
Французский пёсик — та же мимоза. Разве что мимоза меньше тявкает.
Настоящая Надежда и опора — это приблизительно что-то вроде:
1. Красивый-некрасивый, а нам нравится.
2. Мы ему тоже. Даже, можно сказать, он нас любит.
3. Здоровый, не ноет, слопать может все, и ничто ему не повредит.
4. Наша стряпня ему нравится, даже если приготовим жуткую дрянь.
5. Если надо, и сам приготовит. И вполне съедобно.
6. С удовольствием выведет нас в ресторан, чтобы мы свои ручки понапрасну не портили.
7. Заметит наши:
А) причёску;
Б) обнову;
В) два сброшенных килограмма,
Г) цвет лака на ногтях;
Д) профессиональные успехи;
8. Если мы аккурат выглядим, как пугало огородное, он уверяет, что обожает естественность, которую мы сегодня излучаем.
9. Зарабатывает больше нас.
10. Все устроит, начиная с покупки телевизионной программы и кончая постройкой виллы на Средиземном море, включая заполнение налоговых деклараций.
11. Не обращает ни малейшего внимания на других женщин.
12. Охотно с нами танцует и играет в бридж. Умеет и то и другое.
13. С оптимизмом уверяет нас, что все будет хорошо.
Приснилось как-то нечто подобное одной женщине. Проснувшись, она долго и горько плакала. Рассказала сон подружкам. Тоже поревели.  

Кроме того, бывают комбинированные характеры. Вместе Рыцарь и Идиот, Педант и Идол, Бугай и Мотылёк, Джентльмен и Козёл в огороде. Встречаются и по три определяющие черты сразу, например Рыболов-спортсмен, Тридцать три несчастья и Скунс. Или Идол, Турист и Педант.
Или Бугай, Рыцарь и Трутень. В случае последних комбинаций лучше сразу удавиться, избежите тем самым долгих психических и физических мук.
Из всего вышеизложенного следует, что мужчина — это, собственно говоря, сплошное умасливание и унижение, а отсюда и умучивание, все на "у", интересно почему?
Несмотря на это, женщины не хотят от них отказаться.
Сложное дело.


Вот такая интересная типология у писательницы Иоанны Хмелевской. Таких мужчин встречали на жизненном пути? Мой прошлый роман был с точной копией Скунса...странно что я еще пол-года продержалась

----------

